# Black Lagoon-A cure for what ails ya!



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, looks like that may be the sleeper area around them parts. Seems I remember JRH getting into some nice fish over that way recently too. Now I'm beginning to figure out why he never takes me in there. Darn selfish east-coasters... 

btw - "Since this fishing thing had suddenly become so easy" That was your fatal mistake right there. The redfish god's can sense when you start thinking crazy stuff like that and shut the bite down right quick.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice report. 

Those are some of my favorite spots to fish when I know the lagoon is gonna be crowded.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

so howz the tide activity in there or is it nearly non existent like the goon?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

The water was definitely moving yesterday, but the full moon has the tides swinging a bit more than normal. That's what I've been told anyway. I can't imagine what it would be like if the water got much lower. We barely
got through some spots in my classic.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Nice report.
> 
> Those are some of my favorite spots to fish when I know the lagoon is gonna be crowded.


When is the Goon not crowded these days?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

There is a tidal effect, and you can see strong water movement from the narrow creek mouths into the ICW. But back in the ponds there isn't much of a change in water level. At least from my observations...could be I'm just not paying attention. The Tomoka area is a good distance from an inlet (just guessing but 20+ miles from Ponce or Matanzas??).




> When is the Goon not crowded these days?



Good point. Tuesdays and Wednesdays between 1:00am and 5:00am? ;D


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

It was a pleasure taking Jason out there to the black lagoon. The bite never actually "stopped" we just sorta realized that there was a mud trail behind us (water leaving, must go now) and I stopped chasing tails as aggressively. Jason painfully had to stay on target with fish as others would rise or tail up just yards from the boats position. The water is SO dark that on more than one occasion we ran right up top of several really nice fish that were just laying there. On one funny occasion (really wish we had a video camera) we had three NICE fish wander right up to the boat to say hi. They got with-in two feet of the stern, the stern not bow, before they noticed they were surrounded by a boat. Hilarious! 

Jason is a great poler by the way in case you need someone to put you on some fish. It was fun to climb off my platform position and get ahold of a couple of reds too.


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Good to see that big ole Thresher Grin comming back in force!

Thresher once spent a night back there because he didnt get out in time before all the water went by by.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

are you watching wakes up and fins up there in the tomka area? or do you see the fish like in the lagoon... nice job again


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

The water is so dark, we only saw a couple fish and they were within 6 feet of the boat. We would sneak up on tails or intercept cruising fish with their dorsals/backs out of the water. Blind casting was pretty ineffictive and once we pushed a red up, he was done with us. The active fish we found absolutely tried to destroy our baits.
Way cool. Can't wait to go back.


----------

